# Kubo: Great movie for boys to learn about the cultural complexity of circumcision



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, I am talking about "Kubo and the Two Strings"

*EDIT- I think the most troubling thing about admitting what circumcision is for males is it feels like it weakens us. One defining characteristic in masculinity is strength, and to be circumcised seems like it mean you are admitting a weakness. This is what stops a lot of men from really coming to terms about circumcision. But this film does a really great job at presenting a character who may be mutilated, but is stronger for it. And thats a great character for young Americans boys to relate to. 

Its one of those animated movies thats both entertaining for adults and kids because its a well made story. But I think its an especially important story that American boys can relate to/use to understand their culture or personal trauma. (i.e., a boy who himself was circumcised or sees the messages of circumcision culture being fed to him in every day life) 


The story is about a boy who was mutilated (had one his eyes removed) as a baby by his Grandfather. It tells a story about a boy coming to terms with this emotionally complex family situation. How he is so much more than how he was mutilated, and shows a strong confident kid. 

SPOILERS AHEAD. 

At one point in the story Kubo says "my grandfather hates me" and the mother is quick to say "He does not hate you, he just wants you to be like him." They depict the grandfather to be a deeply detached, misguided creature (he is a moon god). But in the end when he becomes mortal he becomes a loving Grandfather.

It a film that directly deals with the kind of emotional complexity many boys in America have to go through when they learn about circumcision. The conflicting perspectives of "how can someone that says they love me, do this to me?" It gives them a story that has a character they can identify with. It has an ending which is not just a perfect happy ending, but shows a boy who is stronger because of what happened to him, because of what it made him value. 

Throughout the whole film, the boy hides the eye patch with his hair, and in the very end his mother (very symbolically) tucks that hair behind his ear. Showing he doesn't need to feel ashamed of himself. 

END OF SPOILERS 


As a cut male, there were parallels I couldn't separate myself from. It was a really touching film, and a great learning tool for parents of boys, especially boys with questions. Especially boys whose parents may have circumcised before they knew any better. The first step to breaking a cycle, the first step to healing is understanding and having a figure you can identify and connect with thats going through the same thing.


----------



## Pulsar (Jun 28, 2017)

Up front, I'll admit I haven't watched the film. My question is: Is Kubo inclined to gouge out the eyes of his own sons at the end of the film? From your synopsis it seems Kubo finds himself better off because of his mutilation. Quote: "shows a boy who is stronger because of what happened to him"

I do not advocate body shaming of circumcised men. That's cruel. I suspect most men fought their mutilation with every ounce of strength in their bodies. They shouldn't be shamed for losing that fight. The notion that he is better off for what happened to him is the primary reason circumcision perpetuates to the future generation. Whatever strength a man finds in his circumcision shouldn't be in a belief that his genitals are better. I just don't think a scar on my penis should be flaunted as some kind of badge of honor. Hopefully, Kubo's character is strengthened, strengthened in a way that he rejects the mutilation that was done to him. Again, I didn't see the film. If indeed that is the message of the film, then it is to be applauded.


----------

